# Name ideas for my new baby boy?



## Shari1999 (Jul 4, 2014)

Any ideas of names that could suit him?


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Any themes you had in mind?


----------



## Shari1999 (Jul 4, 2014)

Not really.

I like names that end in ie

Like my other 4 are named Stewie, Charlie, Maxie, and Richie.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I personally like the name Felix. It means happy and lucky in Latin. :3

But for -ie names, maybe Dewie?


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Freddie! Haha


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

Louie
laddie
davie
Dannie


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Grumpie! lol.

 How about, finlie
kinlie
and minnie


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

KrazyKritterz said:


> Louie
> laddie
> davie
> Dannie


Laddie! 

That name is just too cute.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Laddie!! That's a great name.


----------



## Rayne333 (Aug 29, 2014)

Names I didn't use, Fitz, Sheldon, Xander, Ollie, Knox, Lucian, Cass, Silas, esme, Maddox


----------

